# HostingInside offers SSD VPS



## jenok (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello,

We are delighted to announce we start offering SSD VPS in Los Angeles. We use 8 x 600GB Intel S3500 Series SSD drives and deploy under RAID 10 to provide great stability and performance VPS. Unlike our non-SSD VPS, these SSD VPS comes with 1 gbps bandwidth.

= - = - =

*About HostingInside*

Founded on March 2004, begin with offering irc services and web service. HostingInside also known as a reputable irc hosting company who had customers all over the world that includes Indonesia, Malaysia and Italy. In September 2007, HostingInside start diverting some attention to vps services and had been fully offering vps service on January 2008 with seven servers. Three of them served XEN based customers and one of them served OpenVZ customers, and the rest were used for backup and monitoring server.

Year over year effort, in December 2012, we proudly offer Colocation and Dedicated Server based in Taiwan and 1 year after we also offer VPS based in Taiwan.


----------

